# Million Dollar Highway, Silverton to Ouray in our Fleetwood 35B towing our Jeep, get stuck...



## Project.offroad (Oct 6, 2019)

Hey guys, we hit up the million dollar highway this June, check out the snow! Massive avalanche damage, and one stuck jeep. 

               https://youtu.be/d-EpZ1ZOCug


----------

